# Target practice



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Practicing my new butterfly shooting style with a torque and .430 lead ammo


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Sorry guys tried to attach a video to this but I guess it didn't work


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Luck over skill said:


> Sorry guys tried to attach a video to this but I guess it didn't work


If your video is in Youtube, copy the URL-address here https://youtu.be/ and if you want it be viewed directly here, do it without letter s <a>(http://youtu.be/).</a>


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Upload your video to Youtube. While watching the video on Youtube, copy the URL. Then paste the URL in your message here.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Ok thanks for the info guys I'm gonna try to get more clips then put them on YouTube first


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Here's a little clip


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

One shot, one hit :thumbsup:


----------

